# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Prochainement : Le Cri du Lapin, la newsletter de CPC et CPC Hardware

## L-F. Sébum

En janvier 2020, _Canard PC_ et _Canard PC Hardware_, dans le cadre de leur programme d'expansion et de domination du monde libre, vont lancer leur newsletter bimensuelle et gratuite, _Le Cri du lapin.
_
Au programme, l'actualité de la technologie, du jeu vidéo, du hardware, de la mauvaise foi, des dessins inédits de Couly et des bons plans, le tout servi dans un écrin classieux que même le _New Yorker_ va nous envier.

Pour être certain(e) de ne pas rater le premier numéro, inscrivez-vous dès maintenant à la liste de diffusion du _Cri du lapin_ sur
*LeCriDuLapin.fr*

----------


## Zodex

C'est donc pour ça que tu as redonné les Rênes du Pouvoir à Kahn Lusth, tu avais un Projet Secret !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> C'est donc pour ça que tu as redonné les Rênes du Pouvoir à Kahn Lusth, tu avais un Projet Secret !


Plusieurs !

----------


## Zodex

Teasing !
Tu veux prendre la place d'Ivan, c'est ça !  ::o:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai déjà entendu un cri de lapin. C'est déchirant.   ::cry::

----------


## Zodex

Ouais, je crois qu'on a tous regardé Kaamelott.  ::ninja::

----------


## moimadmax

La question casse pieds, pourquoi une newsletter et pas des articles sur le site ? 
Perso je suis intéressé par le projet, mais le côté newsletter me chagrine, ça n'est pas le problème de vous donner mon mail car vous l'avez déjà. Mais plus parceque le mail n'est pas mon medium préféré pour ce genre de chose. Après je vous accorde que c'est un avis personnel.

----------


## Teocali

Personnel mais partagé

----------


## barbarian_bros

> J'ai déjà entendu un cri de lapin. C'est déchirant.


Celui de Sacré Graal est déchirant... au sens propre !

----------


## Jaycie

> La question casse pieds, pourquoi une newsletter et pas des articles sur le site ? 
> Perso je suis intéressé par le projet, mais le côté newsletter me chagrine, ça n'est pas le problème de vous donner mon mail car vous l'avez déjà. Mais plus parceque le mail n'est pas mon medium préféré pour ce genre de chose. Après je vous accorde que c'est un avis personnel.


Je sais pas si ça vient de là mais il y a plusieurs journalistes américain (je pense à Marc Stein du NYT) qui font de temps ce genre newsletters, qui reste sous la forme de newsletter. 

ça permet de faire d'autres types d'articles qui ne restent pas totalement dans la "ligne" éditoriale du magazine, ou des trucs un peu plus fouillés justement.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> La question casse pieds, pourquoi une newsletter et pas des articles sur le site ? 
> Perso je suis intéressé par le projet, mais le côté newsletter me chagrine, ça n'est pas le problème de vous donner mon mail car vous l'avez déjà. Mais plus parceque le mail n'est pas mon medium préféré pour ce genre de chose. Après je vous accorde que c'est un avis personnel.


Parce que le site est payant, et la newsletter gratuite.

----------


## moimadmax

Il y a déjà des articles gratuits sur le site. Et rien n’empêche de faire un autre site.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pour continuer à garder un lien vers les gens venant moins souvent sur le site je suppute.

----------


## GrimRabbit

Ok, avec un nom pareil, vous touchez ma corde sensible. Je sous-crie ! 
Bon, un peu beaucoup aussi à cause de votre talent et votre équipe au top, il faut bien le dire...

----------


## Trunkssan

Bien lu le cri du lapin !
Super intéressant !

Mais est-il possible d'arrêter avec l'écriture inclusive ? C'est illisible...
De plus l'Académie Française à déjà tranché sur son utilisation cf. http://www.academie-francaise.fr/act...dite-inclusive

Merci  ::wub::

----------


## Zerger

Le texte est aéré, ca se lit assez vite, j'aime bien

----------


## GCA

> Bien lu le cri du lapin !
> Super intéressant !
> 
> Mais est-il possible d'arrêter avec l'écriture inclusive ? C'est illisible...
> De plus l'Académie Française à déjà tranché sur son utilisation cf. http://www.academie-francaise.fr/act...dite-inclusive
> 
> Merci


+1

----------


## Taï Lolo

> Mais est-il possible d'arrêter avec l'écriture inclusive ? C'est illisible...
> 
> Merci


Mais tellement. Quelle plaie ce truc !

----------


## M.Rick75

> Mais tellement. Quelle plaie ce truc !


Pffff. Y a presque rien en plus.

----------


## azruqh

> Pffff. Y a presque rien en plus.


Sans compter que, si ça se trouve, il existe d'autres arguments pour défendre ce... truc.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, bravo et merci pour *Le Cri Du Lapin* ! C'est bien fichu, ça se lit bien, ça donne envie de voir la suite !

----------


## Zodex

Ouais pareil que mes camarades je trouve ça très cool, et très ravi de voir que vous vous êtes associés à Gamesplanet, j'aime beaucoup ce site intègre et l'équipe est extrêmement gentille.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Merci pour vos retours, ça fait très plaisir !  :;): 

Tiens petit sondage rapide : parmi ceux d'entre vous qui reçoivent le Cri du lapin sur une boîte GMail, est-ce que le message a été tronqué (avec obligation de l'ouvrir dans un autre onglet pour voir la fin) ?

----------


## Praetor

> Merci pour vos retours, ça fait très plaisir ! 
> 
> Tiens petit sondage rapide : parmi ceux d'entre vous qui reçoivent le Cri du lapin sur une boîte GMail, est-ce que le message a été tronqué (avec obligation de l'ouvrir dans un autre onglet pour voir la fin) ?


J'ai eu ça avec l'appli Outlook sur iPhone. Après "Abandon Ship : ohé, ohé, capitaine abandonné" il faut que je clique sur un bouton "Read More" pour la suite.

Rien de tel dans l'appli courrier de Win10 ou si je me connecte par browser.

----------


## Kamasa

Ha oui tiens c'est bizarre.
Je viens de remarquer que Gmail propose d'ouvrir l'intégralité du message. Mais en fait il l'indique à la fin  :^_^: 
Tout ça pour l'afficher dans un autre onglet mais avec un style différent du reste pour le dernier paragraphe  :tired: 

Dans le mail d'origine :


Dans le nouvel onglet :

----------


## Eradan

> Merci pour vos retours, ça fait très plaisir ! 
> 
> Tiens petit sondage rapide : parmi ceux d'entre vous qui reçoivent le Cri du lapin sur une boîte GMail, est-ce que le message a été tronqué (avec obligation de l'ouvrir dans un autre onglet pour voir la fin) ?


Gmail importé dans Thunderbird, le problème ne se pose pas.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Merci pour vos retours, ça fait très plaisir ! 
> 
> Tiens petit sondage rapide : parmi ceux d'entre vous qui reçoivent le Cri du lapin sur une boîte GMail, est-ce que le message a été tronqué (avec obligation de l'ouvrir dans un autre onglet pour voir la fin) ?


Exactement comme Kamasa (Gmail), tronqué mais pas tronqué en fait.

Par contre il arrive dans "promotions", est-ce normal ?

----------


## Robix66

> Par contre il arrive dans "promotions", est-ce normal ?


C'est pas le principe d'une newsletter ?

----------


## Olorin

> Merci pour vos retours, ça fait très plaisir ! 
> 
> Tiens petit sondage rapide : parmi ceux d'entre vous qui reçoivent le Cri du lapin sur une boîte GMail, est-ce que le message a été tronqué (avec obligation de l'ouvrir dans un autre onglet pour voir la fin) ?


Comme les autres, juste le pied de page de tronqué (les outils de flicage liens de partages vers les différents réseaux asociaux, pas une grosse perte)

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Merci, je vais regarder ça !

Pour l'onglet "promotions", oui, c'est normal, toutes les newsletter y finissent

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Merci pour vos retours, ça fait très plaisir ! 
> 
> Tiens petit sondage rapide : parmi ceux d'entre vous qui reçoivent le Cri du lapin sur une boîte GMail, est-ce que le message a été tronqué (avec obligation de l'ouvrir dans un autre onglet pour voir la fin) ?


Reçu sur GMail.

Je n'ai pas reçu le paragraphe où la rédaction m'offre un abonnement de 2 ans, je suppose que c'est ce dont tu parlais ? Sinon tout le reste semble être présent.

----------


## Flad

> Reçu sur GMail.
> 
> Je n'ai pas reçu le paragraphe où la rédaction m'offre un abonnement de 2 ans, je suppose que c'est ce dont tu parlais ?


Nope.
Pour le n°1 c'est un code pour Disco Elysium qu'on a !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Mais quelqu'un l'a déjà activé sans dire merci.  :tired:

----------


## n0ra

Rien à signaler pour le Cri du Lapin avec Outlook lié avec un compte Gmail où très fréquemment les newsletters d'autres sites sont complètement pétées et illisibles.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Mais tellement. Quelle plaie ce truc !


Tout pareil. 
Défendez la langue française, ne nous faites pas saigner des yeux, s'il vous plaît ! 

Comme le magazine n'est pas affligé par cette tare, je suppose que c'était un simple ballon d'essai... Donc je vous en conjure, ne cédez pas à l'idéologie du moment ! Pitié !

----------


## Jaycie

Euh

Y'a déjà au moins Izual qui l'a utilisé sur le magazine... Et genre c'est utilisé une fois ici...

----------


## Galgu

> Euh
> 
> Y'a déjà au moins Izual qui l'a utilisé sur le magazine... Et genre c'est utilisé une fois ici...


Ben justement, on voit que ça monte, on donne notre avis.

+1 ne pas continuer si possible.

----------


## azruqh

> Et genre c'est utilisé une fois ici...


Cet argument !  ::lol::

----------


## Kaelis

C'est une newsletter mais je demande quand même si jamais, est-ce qu'il y aurait une version en ligne pour jeter un œil ?

Vu la question de moimadmax j'ai cru comprendre que non, mais c'est pour être sûr.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> C'est une newsletter mais je demande quand même si jamais, est-ce qu'il y aurait une version en ligne pour jeter un œil ?


Oui bien sûr : https://mailchi.mp/b626ab7a33fe/le-c...et-jeux-114493

----------


## Kaelis

Merci c'est sympa. Effectivement c'est aéré et agréable à lire, ça a l'air plutôt cool.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je lance une hypothèse. L'écriture inclusive était présente parce qu'ils ont testé le clavier LDLC, et c'est écrit qu'il permet de mettre des points médians.

----------


## Eprefall

L'avis de l’académie française on s'en tape, en revanche c'est pas sympa pour l'accessibilité.

----------


## madoxav

> Mais est-il possible d'arrêter avec l'écriture inclusive ? C'est illisible...


+1, j'évite les sites qui l'utilisent, ça serait dommage d'avoir ça chez CPC.

----------


## Trunkssan

En tout cas, ça fait plaisir de *ne pas être écouté pour l'écriture inclusive* au vu de son utilisation dans le n°2 du cri du lapin...
Je crois que je vais arrêter de saigner des yeux en ne lisant plus cette newsletter...
dommage  ::'(: 

"astucieux·se abonné·e " illisible  :Gerbe: 

Vive l'accessibilité, pauvre aveugle qui ne réussiront pas à la lire en braille.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) *ne pas être écouté pour l'écriture inclusive*  (...)


 ::P: 

Purée mais les réacs contre l'écriture inclusive. Vous êtes deux (ou trois), vous criez fort, mais ça fait pas de vous le centre du monde.

----------


## Taï Lolo

J'en ai compté 8 sur le topic mais c'est pas grave.
Je me désabonne de la newsletter, je vous laisse dans votre délire.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Autant je peux comprendre le fait de ne pas aimer ça, autant en faire un casus belli envers un mag qu'on prétend aimer par ailleurs, ça me dépasse un peu. Faut peut-être descendre d'un étage et arrêter de voir des marqueurs idéologiques partout.

----------


## M.Rick75

Surtout qu'il y a quasi rien en écriture inclusive. C'est vraiment ceux qui râlent contre qui sont dans une posture idéologique, je trouve (contrairement à ce qu'ils pensent/font semblant de dénoncer).

----------


## Trunkssan

Et oui !
Ne défendons surtout pas la langue française !

Laissons-la devenir de plus en plus compliquée à lire et à apprendre, cela ne facilitera pas son utilisation, son accessibilité et son rayonnement ! 

 ::cry::

----------


## Pinkipou

Deux mots en inclusif au tout début puis une habile esquive avec le "chers lecteurs, chers lectrices" et finalement plus aucune trace de la forme honnie... Je soupçonne LFS de gentiment troller la foule en colère.  ::happy2::

----------


## DangerMo

> Deux mots en inclusif au tout début puis une habile esquive avec le "chers lecteurs, chers lectrices" et finalement plus aucune trace de la forme honnie... Je soupçonne LFS de gentiment troller la foule en colère.


Griyaid... effectivement, magnifique le "Chers lecteurs, chers lectrices"  :Clap:

----------


## Wulfstan

Tiens, je me suis abonné après la diffusion du premier, et là je n'ai rien reçu.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Regarde dans Promotions.  ::ninja::

----------


## DangerMo

> Tiens, je me suis abonné après la diffusion du premier, et là je n'ai rien reçu.


T'as mis un filtre sur les mails en écriture inclusive ?
Regarde dans ton dossier "Snowflakes / On peut plus rien dire / Coluche il serait en prison maintenant"

----------


## Eradan

> Deux mots en inclusif au tout début puis une habile esquive avec le "chers lecteurs, chers lectrices" et finalement plus aucune trace de la forme honnie... Je soupçonne LFS de gentiment troller la foule en colère.


Il y en a un peu plus dans le corps du texte. En dehors de toute "posture idéologique", l'écriture dite inclusive pose trois problèmes importants:

1/ Elle rend la lecture moins fluide, et rend plus difficile la transmission d'information, rôle premier d'une langue. On peut ajouter qu'il existe déjà dans la langue française (comme démontré dans la citation au début de ce message) une forme grammaticale permettant la présentation des formes masculines et féminines d'un même mot au sein d'une phrase, ce qui ajoute la redondance à ses défauts..
2/ Elle tend à poursuivre les efforts faits par l'Académie Française ces 2-3 derniers siècles pour supprimer le neutre grammatical de la langue française.
3/ Elle exclut de facto toute personne ne s'identifiant pas en tant qu'homme ou femme, ce qui est au final contradictoire et ridicule vu le nom donné à la chose.

Je n'irais pas me désabonner à cause de ça, mais ça reste un problème. Pour paraphraser un poète, j'ai vraiment l'impression que les gens qui utilisent l'écriture dite inclusive pensent que se tirer une balle dans le pied fait courir plus vite.

----------


## M.Rick75

> T'as mis un filtre sur les mails en écriture inclusive ?
> Regarde dans ton dossier "Snowflakes / On peut plus rien dire / Coluche il serait en prison maintenant"


 ::P:

----------


## acdctabs

> j'ai vraiment l'impression que les gens qui utilisent l'écriture dite inclusive pensent que se tirer une balle dans le pied fait courir plus vite.


Ben courir plus vite non mais du coup tu cours plus dans la même catégorie et ça peut être plus facile de gagner.

----------


## Galgu

> En tout cas, ça fait plaisir de *ne pas être écouté pour l'écriture inclusive* au vu de son utilisation dans le n°2 du cri du lapin...
> Je crois que je vais arrêter de saigner des yeux en ne lisant plus cette newsletter...
> dommage 
> 
> "astucieux·se abonné·e " illisible 
> 
> Vive l'accessibilité, pauvre aveugle qui ne réussiront pas à la lire en braille.


Pareil, très déçu. Je respecte votre décision d'imposer votre idéologie via cette newsletter. Sans moi.

----------


## Zerger

Je suis pas fan de la lecture inclusive moi non plus.
Mais de là à me désabonner, non quand même  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Autant je peux comprendre le fait de ne pas aimer ça, autant en faire un casus belli envers un mag qu'on prétend aimer par ailleurs, ça me dépasse un peu. Faut peut-être descendre d'un étage et arrêter de voir des marqueurs idéologiques partout.


Cher Franky, 

C'est fort de votre conseil que je me suis rendu à l'étage inférieur. 
Et quand bien même je souhaitais faire fi des marqueurs idéologiques, je dû me rendre à l'évidence. 
Certaines personnes sont passées avant moi et n'ont pu résister à leurs bas instincts (d'idiots) et ont laissé de drôles de marques sur les portes (un genre d'étoile à 6 branches).

Bien à vous.

Flad.

----------


## DangerMo

> Cher Franky, 
> 
> C'est fort de votre conseil que je me suis rendu à l'étage inférieur. 
> Et quand bien même je souhaitais faire fi des marqueurs idéologiques, je dû me rendre à l'évidence. 
> Certaines personnes sont passées avant moi et n'ont pu résister à leurs bas instincts (d'idiots) et ont laissé de drôles de marques sur les portes (un genre d'étoile à 6 branches).
> 
> Bien à vous.
> 
> Flad.


T'as de la chance, toi. Moi je suis en plain pied. Et va t'en trouver des marqueurs idéologiques quand tu es encore en train de creuser sous les fondations à 10h du soir avec une frontale.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Non mais les mecs, si vous partez déjà d'en bas, arrêtez de creuser.  :Boom:

----------


## Oor-tael

Extrêmement déçu de voir que vous persistez et signez…
Comme je vous aime un tout petit peu plus fort que je ne hais l'écriture inclusive (et je la hais viscéralement) je ne vais pas me désabonner, mais franchement dès le premier point milieu l'excitation de vous lire disparaît et je ne lis plus que les titres pour ne pas rater une info importante.

Quelle déception.

----------


## madoxav

Bon eh bien, désabonné·é·é.

Sans rancune car heureusement le mag en est exempt.

----------


## Zerger

On se croirait sur les forums de War3 Reforged

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On se croirait sur les forums de War3 Reforged


Ou alors une section de commentaires du _Point_.  ::siffle::

----------


## Zodex

Moi l'écriture inclusive je n'aime pas du tout mais je suis content que Sebum continue à l'utiliser juste pour le plaisir de voir platcher les razedrazes.
Et puis merci pour les promos GP ! J'hésite à reprendre For Honor, je ne peux plus me connecter sur mon ancien compte Uplay, mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce jeu soit toujours intéressant en solo.
Et j'aime beaucoup le dessin de Couly.
Continuez !

----------


## azruqh

> Moi l'écriture inclusive je n'aime pas du tout mais je suis content que Sebum continue à l'utiliser juste pour le plaisir de voir platcher les razedrazes.


J'en suis là aussi : je peux pas sacquer l'écriture inclusive mais la lecture de ce fil m'y convertirait presque.

----------


## Eradan

> platcher les razedrazes.


On parle français ici monsieur.

----------


## Zodex

> On parle français ici monsieur.


 ::trollface:: 
En vrai je ne veux pas me faire bannir.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylla

Elle est très bien cette newsletter! Quant à l’écriture inclusive, j’en suis d’accord avec je ne sais plus qui: je m’en fiche mais j’aime voir râler les gens pas contents. Tant que vous y êtes rajoutez les pronoms type iels ça va achever de les faire dégoupiller  ::ninja::

----------


## Oor-tael

> Tant que vous y êtes rajoutez les pronoms type iels ça va achever de les faire dégoupiller


Ah ça, pour achever définitivement une transformation de journal satirique à journal militant, ce serait parfait. Comme ça au moins le magazine ferait le tri entre les gentils et les méchants, et ne recevrait plus un sou puant des salauds qui aiment cette vieille langue française si moche et si sclérosée.

Bien bien, très bonne idée.

----------


## Zerger

"Chers pigeon.ne.es" histoire de faire double-combo avec les mecs de Star Citizens

----------


## Franky Mikey

> "Chers pigeon.ne.es" histoire de faire double-combo avec les mecs *personnes* de Star Citizens


 :X1:

----------


## M.Rick75

> Ah ça, pour achever définitivement une transformation de journal satirique à journal militant, ce serait parfait. Comme ça au moins le magazine ferait le tri entre les gentils et les méchants, et ne recevrait plus un sou puant des salauds qui aiment cette vieille langue française si moche et si sclérosée.
> 
> Bien bien, très bonne idée.


Je pense pas avoir envie de faire un débat (si c'était le cas, j'aurais essayé de donner mon avis à Eradan, le seul qui me donnait pas envie de faire une réponse ironique), là tout de suite maintenant, mais j'ai vraiment le sentiment que ceux qui critiquent l'écriture inclusive, ce n'est, dans le fond, pas du tout pour des questions de forme de l'écriture, de respect d'une "tradition" orthographique.

----------


## Kaelis

Le lien pour lire la deuxième direct : https://mailchi.mp/lecridulapin/le-cri-du-lapin-2

J'aime bien la concision des articles et les sections revues de presse. La présentation sans fioriture est cool, par contre je trouve que les pubs et les encarts détonnent.

Concernant l'utilisation (inconstante) de l'écriture inclusive, ça ne m'énerve pas mais ça me laisse perplexe. Je trouve ça désagréable à lire, j'y peux rien. Et ça ne m'amuse pas particulièrement de voir des lecteurs s'en plaindre, si c'est le but recherché je suis pas sûr que ça en vaille la peine...

----------


## Zerger

Ah perso je trouve ça chiant à lire, quand mon cerveau voit un point, il considère que la phrase est finie.
Et j'ai la flemme de lui expliquer que ce n'est plus forcément le cas, il est devenu trop vieux pour ces conneries
Comme le dit Kaelis, c'est désagréable à lire, mais c'est tout.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ca doit permettre à des bobos hipsters parisiens millenials snowflakes de se sentir exister, parce qu'ils sont tellement blasés de leur confort germanopratin qu'ils ne ressentent plus rien face à la beauté naturelle du monde.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Ca doit permettre à des bobos hipsters parisiens millenials snowflakes de se sentir exister, parce qu'ils sont tellement blasés de leur confort germanopratin qu'ils ne ressentent plus rien face à la beauté naturelle du monde.


Retourne sur ton île de brexiteur toi.
 :Tap:

----------


## Styxounet

> Concernant l'utilisation (inconstante) de l'écriture inclusive, ça ne m'énerve pas mais ça me laisse perplexe. Je trouve ça désagréable à lire, j'y peux rien. Et ça ne m'amuse pas particulièrement de voir des lecteurs s'en plaindre, si c'est le but recherché je suis pas sûr que ça en vaille la peine...


Je trouve aussi l'écriture inclusive franchement dispensable. J'ai renoncé a Gamekult, en partie, a cause d'un usage systématique de cette écriture par certains de leurs rédacteurs.
Au delà de toutes considérations politiques ou militantes, hein, c'est à mon sens pénible et moche à lire, tout simplement.

----------


## Kaelis

> Gamekult


D'ailleurs pour dire du bien de Canard PC (faut bien de temps en temps) j'apprécie que le sujet du magazine reste le jeu vidéo, que ça ne soit pas du rabattage vers vos réseaux et que le forum ne soit pas devenu un machin à "likes". J'ai aussi délaissé Gamekult pour ces raisons.

Enfin voilà je ne sens pas que les réseaux sociaux & compagnie déteignent sur le magazine et j'espère que ça va continuer (ce n'est pas une question d'écriture inclusive, je suis hors-sujet mais je tenais à le dire vu tout le mal que j'entends du journal).

----------


## Rouxbarbe

J'avais moyennement accroché à la première, le suivante me plait beaucoup plus, merci LFS !  :;):

----------


## Pinkipou

Pas de point médian dans le dernier _Cri du Lapin_... Merci mais ça sera sans moi.



Spoiler Alert! 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Zodex

@Sebum - Watch Dogs 2 en promo (-77%) à 44 euros, ça reste un peu cher non ?  :tired:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Pas de point médian dans le dernier _Cri du Lapin_...


Tu as mal regardé.  ::siffle::

----------


## Pinkipou

> Tu as mal regardé.


Sandale ! Si c'est comme ça je me désabonne.

----------


## Blackogg

> Tu as mal regardé.


C'est sympa ce petit jeu de "Où est Charli·e ?" dans chaque numéro  :Mellow2:

----------


## Zerger

Je l'ai pas trouvé. Y'a la soluce?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je veux transférer le courrier que je reçois vers un email chez google (je ne veux pas m'inscrire avec cette adresse) pour lire les cris du lapin sur tablette, mais à part le tout premier numéro, impossible de le transférer depuis vers google.
Je reçois un rejet d'envoi (sous outlook) avec ce message : 



> Votre message n’a pas été remis car le fournisseur de courrier du destinataire l’a rejeté.


Savez vous pourquoi ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Savez vous pourquoi ?


D'après le forum, c'est sûrement à cause de l'écriture inclusive.

----------


## Kaelis

Neumbeur 3, Neumbeur 4.

----------


## Zodex

Ce nouveau Cri du Lapin est parfaitement terrifiant.

----------


## Grolibus

Moi j’ai rentré la page des archives dans mon reader RSS, et maintenant je suis heureu.x.se

----------


## chouetteunhibou

dans la newsletter de ce jour, la 28, une recherche google sur la 'citation latine' "De planetae maledictum" donne que des résultats Warhammer 40k !
C'est volontaire ou à force de tester des jeux WarHammer c'est gravé dans le subconscient ?  ::huh::

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Merci Sebum pour la découverte du court-métrage _How to disappear_, qui parle de l'histoire de la désertion militaire à travers le jeu vidéo _Battlefield V_, mais aussi de ce qu'implique le fait de ne pas pouvoir déserter dans un jeu vidéo de guerre.

Pour voir ledit court-métrage (lien ; en anglais sous-titré anglais).

----------

